# Boggy Creek Boats F-15 "Bullet"



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

I made a previous post to introduce myself and now it is time to get at it!

I am looking for any feedback, insight or opinions on the Boggy Creek Boats F-15 "Bulllet".

How does it handle a 2 foot chop? What will it draft with a 50 HP E-Tec and a tournament sized releasewell? How are they built? Is it stable? How does it pole?

I know that is quite a range of questions and I very appreciate any and all knowledge that can be shared.

Tight Lines


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I made a previous post to introduce myself and now it is time to get at it!
> 
> I am looking for any feedback, insight or opinions on the Boggy Creek Boats F-15 "Bulllet".
> 
> ...


Boney welcome to the forum,

I'm currently building a F-15 bullet myself right now. 
How does it handle a 2 foot chop? Well if it's a true 2 chop and not what some people think is a 2 foot chop it's going to ride rough after all it's a 15" flats boat. However that being said I can attest that it rides better than any boat in its class that I have been on. I have been a marine technician for over 15 years, so I have been on a lot of boats. Also the boat is extremely dry!!! The boat rides just as good as my 16' Scout I use to fish out of.

What will it draft with a 50 HP E-Tec and a tournament sized releasewell? That depends a lot on how you build the boat and have it loaded, but from my test on the boat I'm going to say a true 8" with all gear and 2 anglers. You give up some draft because of the dead rise, but that's what makes it ride so great it's a trade off.

How are they built? The quality of the build is 2nd to none as far as structure, there are boats with higher quality finishes (chaos boats comes to mind) but for the price it's a great value and isn't really meant to have a yacht finish, fishing boats is what John @ boggy creek boats builds, not yacht tenders. And I'm not saying it's not a nice finish but the cap isn't built in a Mold so it doesn't have that appearance.

How does it pole? I don't feel that it is a technical poling skiff but more of a Flats boat, so it will pole as a flats boat poles, (16 red fisher, 1622 Action craft) it is lighter than both boats mentioned. But it's not a hells bay whipray, in my opinion.

Is it stable? Yes, 70" beam at the transom but again it's all in relation as every boat is. The bullet has a pretty good dead rise, so it's not going to be as stable as a flat bottom Carolina skiff, but that's how you get the great ride. Me (200lbs) and my fishing partner (185lbs) walked around the boat no problem without having to let the other now we were shifting positions or feel like we were about to be thrown off the boat. I can also say for certainty since I regular fish on one that it is more stable than the  Maverick 15' HPX

Boney also do a search as when I 1st wet tested the boggy creek bullet I wrote a pretty detailed review of the skiff on here.  Also give John a call if you haven't already and set up a time to demo the bullet as he has one in the shop as a demo boat, visit the shop in Jacksonville if you haven't already. Just a couple other things to think about, the 50hp Etech and 60hp Etech weigh the same so I would go with the 60hp over the 50hp. Also take a look in the bragging section as my build is posted there. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey CreekRunner,
      
Thank you very much for your reply. And I'm sorry I am not very good at explaining myself. Your input is awesome!

- I am talking about what most think is a "two foot chop". If there are true two foot waves rolling down the ICW, I am going bass fishing! I do understand the limits of a 15 foot boat and am not expecting it to ride like a 24 foot Pathfinder, just speaking relative. What I have in mind is a 20-25+ mph Northeast wind blowing down the ICW/St. Johns after fishing all day and the wind picked up throughout the day and I have to get home. Will I be able to run on plane without beating the crap out of myself? Also, dry is a good thing. 
-I can work with a 8" draft and will hopefully fine tune the load and maybe get it down to 6-7"!
-I'm glad to hear they are built well. I am looking for a solid, well made boat rather than one that looks pretty!
-I've never poled either of the two boats you have mentioned or anything that is very similar. Would it pole less than a technical skiff, but still be manageable or is it an unpleasant experience?
-Glad to hear the comparison to the 15'HPX. I was looking at them, but Maverick is no longer making them and I am not looking for a used boat.

Thanks again CreekRunner

Tight Lines


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

i just bought a 15 palmer critchfield,someone said they were the same is this true? I love this boat....


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> i just bought a 15 palmer critchfield,someone said they were the same is this true? I love this boat....


The Palmer Critchfield is the same hull as the Boggy Creek Diablo. It's a very smooth, dry and good handling boat given its size. I have a Diablo and am absolutely loving it. My dealings with Boggy Creek have been great.

As a footnote, Boggy Creek has taken the Bullet to the next level. When I was at their shop they had just finished their first cap for one and were installing it. It's a damn good looking boat.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn a full cap for the bullet.. hmm if they designed it off of creekrunners setup with the release wells that will be one serious microskiff


----------



## Mavericky (Nov 22, 2013)

PICTURES GUYS! pictures.  Centerfold if possible.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Damn a full cap for the bullet.. hmm if they designed it off of creekrunners setup with the release wells that will be one serious microskiff


Yes it was designed off mine, I actually helped them design it 8 or so months ago. I haven't been by there shop in a while now that I no longer have my boat. They listened to me on some things and some things not so much, lol!  The have just completed the demo boat and hung a 75hp Etech on it, which I think Dick said he got 47mph, but don't hold me to that. 

I had a picture somewhere that Dick text to me but I can't seem to find it.  Aww Found it!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeaaa


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I took a few pics while I was there picking up my boat. The cap was still being fitted at this point.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> I took a few pics while I was there picking up my boat.  The cap was still being fitted at this point.


 That doesn't look like any critchfeild I have ever seen before


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

> > I took a few pics while I was there picking up my boat.  The cap was still being fitted at this point.
> 
> 
> That doesn't look like any critchfeild I have ever seen before



Thats because its not.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

I was at Boggy Creek last week Dick hooked my up on a Rogue prop for my Etec for my Genesis. I looked over the Bullet that he built. Very nice job the cap is awesome on it. Nice clean lines . I think this boat would be great for the icw and st johns. A 16 ft boat that goes 47mph. All i can say is hold on. He is a gentleman. I have nothing but good things to say about the quality of my Boggy Creek.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> I was at Boggy Creek last week Dick hooked my up on a Rogue prop for my Etec for my Genesis. I looked over the Bullet that he built. Very nice job the cap is awesome on it. Nice clean lines . I think this boat would be great for the icw and st johns. A 16 ft boat that goes 47mph. All i can say is hold on. He is a gentleman. I have nothing but good things to say about the quality of my Boggy Creek.


Did you do a prop swap with Dick?  If so, I believe your prop is on its way to me right now.  Dropping form a 19 to a 17.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes the Viper is my prop. I was not happy with the performance of the Viper on that hull. The ETEC 50 tiller Could get 34 miles an hour but with the tunnel changing height, jackplate and tabs and still encountered cavitation on holeshot. I tried a cheap 4 blade solas and the boat was so much better. Just wanted to go back to a stainless evinrude prop. He did me a favor he did not owe me. That prop is brand new maybe 5 hours on it. Please let me know how it works out. Be very careful with that prop it is razor sharp. I have a 4" scar on my leg just bumping into in while walking around it on the trailer.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > I took a few pics while I was there picking up my boat.  The cap was still being fitted at this point.
> 
> 
> That doesn't look like any critchfeild I have ever seen before


Fresh meat is correct its not a Critchfeild, the Diablo is the one with the same hull as the Critchfeild. The Bullet is the hull from another proven design though. Of course now its the Boggy Creek Bullet but that hull was designed by one of the greats.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I got the new prop in the mail this afternoon and just installed it.  If mother nature will let me, I am going to fish tomorrow and see how well it does.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

It popped up on a plane much better, but it topped out at 5600 rpms and 31 MPH. Scratching head.


----------

